

Duty & Failure - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/06/poynter-online---romenesko.html

======
biggitybones
I understand the anger/outrage towards him for what on the surface seems
irresponsible. But is it necessary to completely rip him apart repeatedly on
Twitter, write a long, harsh blog post, and post insulting comments to hacker
news?

He seemed to have screwed up. Big Time. I get it. But come on, be a little
professional or at the _very least_ , wait for the full story.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
I guess it just struck a nerve.

I was the poor kid in college who worked two jobs to pay for school while the
rich kids partied and globetrotted. My co-founders and I applied, interviewed
and got rejected from YC. Now I'm living in the dining room of an apt I share
with them and we worked 16-18 hours a day, 7 days a week on our startup. We're
having a blast, but my personal finances, which are normally impeccable, have
gone to total shit. It's just that I'm all fucking in, and so are my co-
founders. And when I hear about some bloke who has the opportunity of a
lifetime and just throws it away like that, well, it pisses me off.

Am I jealous? Yes. Do I feel sorry for the guy? Not in the least. Am I being
fair? I think so.

~~~
webwright
It'd be fair if you knew the whole story. Don't be part of the torch/pitchfork
mob with shit like this... Wait for the whole story.

------
Aaronontheweb
Did this startup founder run over the blogger's dog or something?

------
tkieft
I'm surprised the guy even had time to have a girlfriend when trying to start
a company, much less marry her. Unless she was also a co founder.

~~~
cookiecaper
I downvoted you. Business should never come ahead of family. No excuses. If
you're starting a company to the detriment of the establishment of a family,
you're doing it wrong.

~~~
ramchip
What's so fundamentally wrong with waiting a year or two to establish a family
because you want to get a company started?

~~~
MediaSquirrel
the wrong part is starting and then backing out when you've got other people
depending on you.

------
davi
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1472515>

------
ScotterC
Regardless, who goes on a month-long honeymoon at all? Let alone being at a
startup. No matter who you are, I'd say max is two weeks.

\----------- Edited my 'Irregardless' to 'Regardless'

~~~
mahmud
Hate to be _that_ guy, but "irregardless" is not a word. Regardless, however,
is.

~~~
ScotterC
You're right. Thought I had learned that awhile ago. Guess not.

